
Microsoft gives up on new YouTube Windows Phone app, reverts back to web player - xmpir
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/7/4813836/microsoft-reverts-back-to-basic-youtube-app-windows-phone
======
benologist
Rewording of [http://www.wpcentral.com/microsoft-updates-youtube-app-
surre...](http://www.wpcentral.com/microsoft-updates-youtube-app-surrenders-
to-google)

